
Ask HN: Solutions to Easy Tip for Sites - SubuSS
I see a lot of sites now locking down with per month article limits etc. As annoying as that is on one hand, I also see the value of content without ads. I ALSO don&#x27;t want to go through the whole process of creating yet another account &#x2F; giving them my paypal et al.<p>Anyone working on solutions to tip small amounts? say with per day maximums, one click tips, reviews monthly for fraud etc. IOW if this resembles a tenner in my wallet, I would be much more comfortable tapping a button to donate. I am obviously projecting that&#x27;s a case for many folks :)
======
DoreenMichele
I suggest you support existing platforms that allow you to pledge as little as
a dollar per month, such as Patreon. There are also one-time tip services,
like Buy Me A Coffee.

